# Waltzes and other Viennese dances



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm in the process of building a waltzes library (my lady wants us to 1- learn dancing to them, and 2- eventually hold viennese soirées for charity.) Though waltzes aren't my area of expertise (I'm a Baroque person...), I do own the usual Strausses, but in order to garnish this era of my music library I need more works and from other composers to get the full Viennese experience.

Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Try Joseph Lanner, associate of J. Strauss, Sr. In the early days of the Viennese waltz they wrote for smaller orchestras than Strauss Jr. did, and you can find Lanner's and Strauss Sr.'s waltzes on collections of Viennese dances played by small ensembles. I think Willi Boskovsky recorded several such discs, and there's at least one recording consisting entirely of Lanner's music. Strauss Sr. is pretty well represented too.

Strauss Jr.'s brother Josef was just as talented as he was; I like some of his waltzes even better.

The best known non-Viennese waltz composer might be the Frenchman Emil Waldteufel, best known for the "Skater's Waltz." There are collections of his works. There's a Danish composer named Hans Christian Lumbye, nicknamed "The Strauss of the North," but I don't know his music.


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks Woodduck! I'm familiar with Waldteufel, but I'll explore Lumbye and Lanner's works which I'm less familiar with.

Do you have any favorite pieces in mind?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

There are a few Lanner pieces among others on the "Big Box" waltz download on Amazon for 99 cents.

https://www.amazon.com/Big-Waltz-Bo...1-1-mp3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=waltz+box


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Franz Lehár, Julius Fučík, and Béla Kéler aren't so bad.

*Great resource**.*


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Vienna native and bandleader, Karl Michael Ziehrer, was one of the most popular Viennese waltz composers and was the Strauss family's most successful rival. In addition to about two dozen operettas, Ziehrer composed hundreds of waltzes, polkas and marches.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Gouldanian said:


> Thanks Woodduck! I'm familiar with Waldteufel, but I'll explore Lumbye and Lanner's works which I'm less familiar with.
> 
> Do you have any favorite pieces in mind?


I can't recall now. It's been a long time since I listened to Lanner. But his best-known waltz is the "Schonbrunner Waltz." My very favorite waltzes are probably Josef Strauss's "Music of the Spheres," "Village Swallows of Austria," "Aquarellen," and "Delirien." They're much like Johann's, but with an extra touch of melancholy sensuality and some beautifully poetic and dramatic introductions.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

2nd the recommendation of Fucik...he wrote some very substantial concert-waltzes


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

You folks are great... Much appreciated input! Please do keep it coming should you continue to feel inspired.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You can also try Joseph Hellmesberger Jr, lots on You tube available.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Rudolf Friml is well worth trying.


----------

